# Olympic Poster Art Revealed



## Dhimmi (Nov 4, 2011)

Don't get your hopes up...

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ol...lympics-and-Paralympics-posters-unveiled.html


----------



## Voley (Nov 4, 2011)

I would have preferred a naked person inside a dead horse tbh.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 4, 2011)

I like Rachel Whiteread's design. They should have asked Gilbert & George to do a spunk and blood one though!


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Nov 4, 2011)

Some of them look great. I like the Anthea Hamilton and Sarah Morris ones best.

But I agree a Gilbert and George would have been good, and I'd have loved to have seen one by the Chapmans too. I wonder if it was a case of some artists not being asked or some artists turning it down?


----------



## sim667 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sarah morris is the only decentish one tbf.


----------



## gabi (Nov 7, 2011)

fucking hell. what a pile of shit.

why did they ask artists to do this and not designers?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 7, 2011)

gabi said:


> why did they ask artists to do this and not designers?


Total guess, but I'd imagine they thought artists would be identifiable people, who the public could 'connect' with, and would come with whatever qualities they thought important (prestige, kudos, status, whatever...), rather than a faceless design team.

Seems to have somewhat backfired though.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 7, 2011)

Also, aren't designers responsible for the logo? Would put me off 'em 

e2a: Just actually had a look at them. Oh dear


----------



## gabi (Nov 7, 2011)

The logo's fucking great. And yes, it's the work of a designer.

The brilliance of the logo is its adaptability. Something that would never enter an 'artist's' head.

Modern art is indeed rubbish. Give me a well-designed piece of work anytime over that shite thanks.


----------



## gabi (Nov 7, 2011)

i mean..

seriously


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 7, 2011)

gabi said:


> The logo's fucking great. And yes, it's the work of a designer.
> 
> The brilliance of the logo is its adaptability. Something that would never enter an 'artist's' head.
> 
> Modern art is indeed rubbish. Give me a well-designed piece of work anytime over that shite thanks.


Whilst I disagree vehemently about the logo, I do agree that adaptability is important, as you need a consistency to things, and one of this set's major flaws (whatever you think of the artistic merits of the individual pieces) is that there's very little connecting them all together. Without the Olympic logos, you'd be hard pushed to know there all about the same thing.


----------



## gabi (Nov 7, 2011)

well.. im a designer. ive designed tons of logos. i think the 2012 logo is genius. not least because whoever designed it managed to get it green-lighted  balls.

but each to their own.

tracy emin's contribution. i really hope she wasn't paid for this.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 7, 2011)

But doesn't it inspire you...? 

I kinda think this one is alright, just because at least it gets across some sense of anticipation or something (<-- not a designer)


----------



## gabi (Nov 7, 2011)

that reminds me of david byrne's experiments in creating 'art' in powerpoint


----------



## g force (Nov 7, 2011)

Piss poor. A country full of talented design studios doing interesting work, art schools full of promise and they hand it over to so 'names' who, what a surprise, make little to no effort to make it interesting.


----------



## Dhimmi (Nov 7, 2011)

Lord Camomile said:


> But doesn't it inspire you...?
> 
> I kinda think this one is alright, just because at least it gets across some sense of anticipation or something (<-- not a designer)



See that one just reminded me of clipart, like you'd get on a pack of 6 CDs with 10,000 images - all dreadful.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 7, 2011)

Nah, I see what you mean. I think it was a case of seriously lowered standards.

Should have got someone like Olly Moss - he's "so hot right now", and British


----------



## gabi (Nov 7, 2011)

artists should stick to pickling sharks and riding round europe with their teddy bears and leave design to designers.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2011)

gabi said:


> artists should stick to pickling sharks and riding round europe with their teddy bears and leave design to designers.


I thought they were commissioned as works of art and will be displayed at Tate Britain next year?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 7, 2011)

Dhimmi said:


> See that one just reminded me of clipart, like you'd get on a pack of 6 CDs with 10,000 images - all dreadful.


Clip art is usually less clichéd.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 7, 2011)

Cliched = 'classic'


----------



## gabi (Nov 7, 2011)

interesting comment piece here

https://www.creativereview.co.uk/cr-blog/2011/november/olympics-2012-posters-opinion


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 7, 2011)

gabi said:


> i mean..
> 
> seriously



That's the only one that's any good imo.

Oh, whitereads is alright too.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 7, 2011)

gabi said:


> tracy emin's contribution. i really hope she wasn't paid for this.



I'm with you on that one. I walked around a whole room of her shitty little scribbles once. All her stuff's like that, self-indulgent shite.


----------



## g force (Nov 7, 2011)

Olly Moss is certainly very talented.

I'd have gone with someone like ilovedust to see what they could come up with - really liked their work for the Asian Games: http://ilovedust.com/project/view/asiagames/illustration


----------

